# Sync question



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Good morning,

I used a Windows phone for the first time yesterday to install an app from the Store for a friend and added my Microsoft account in order to do so, thinking that I could simply delete/remove the account afterwards only to discover that I would have to Reset the phone completely. Why Microsoft do this is beyond me?!

I now don't have access to my phone, but I did disable Email syncing within the accounts section of the settings so that the mobile's owner cannot view my email in Outlook. 

This morning I have looked at the People section of my Microsoft account via the web browser and found that all of his phone contacts have synced into my Microsoft account and I suspect that my Microsoft account contacts have synced to his Windows phone too. As such, I have deleted my contacts in the hope that it removes them from his Windows phone - does anyone think that this will have happened?

I am still left with the issue of seeing all of his phone contacts in my Microsoft account. If I change my Microsoft account password, I would have thought that the syncing would stop and then I can safely delete all of his phone contacts from my Microsoft account - does anyone agree with this? Unless there is a better solution to this issue.. 

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> I have deleted my contacts in the hope that it removes them from his Windows phone - does anyone think that this will have happened?


Yes, the phone contacts are kept in sync with your Ms a/c, so deleting them from the web also deletes them from the phone. The only way of deleting ALL contacts from the phone without resetting it is by deleting them on the web (after setting up an Ms a/c and syncing of course); the phone only lets you delete one contact at a time.



> I am still left with the issue of seeing all of his phone contacts in my Microsoft account. If I change my Microsoft account password, I would have thought that the syncing would stop and then I can safely delete all of his phone contacts from my Microsoft account - does anyone agree with this?


The phone will keep syncing its contacts with your a/c as long as it has access to it, so you'll keep seeing his contacts in your account. If you change the password or enable 2-step authentication, the phone will lose access to your account and will not be able to sync content with this account until you log in to the account ON THE PHONE. This is therefore one way of denying the phone access to your account.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Good afternoon,

I am just revisiting this issue again this afternoon as the user of the phone has contacted me with a few more issues. 

Is it possible to stop the Email or Calendar apps from using my MS account? At the moment, I think the user is sending emails out using my MS account whereas I would like it to be set to send out as another MS account that is already added to this phone.

Hope that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I have just found an article re support for Windows Phone 8 that states:

To delete an email account
In the App list, tap Settings Settings icon, then tap Email + accounts.

Tap and hold the account you want to delete, tap Delete, then tap Delete again.

Will this work? What will this do?

Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

JonBastyan said:


> Is it possible to stop the Email or Calendar apps from using my MS account? At the moment, I think the user is sending emails out using my MS account whereas I would like it to be set to send out as another MS account that is already added to this phone.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, makes perfect sense and yes it is possible to stop the Email or Calendar apps from using your MS account. When you add an account and enable email syncing, the account is listed on the all apps screen (swipe left from the start screen) among other apps as shown below:










Disabling email sync for an account subsequently removes the account from the all apps list and also from the start screen (if that specific email account was pinned to start screen). Luckily, email sync can be disabled for the primary account (MS account).

To turn off email syncing for your MS account, open the *Settings* app, tap on *email+accounts*, tap the account to be configured and uncheck the checkbox next to *email* under _Content to sync_, as shown in the image below. Tap done (the tick at the bottom of the screen) to apply the changes. This will essentially disable sending and receiving mail for your MS account.










To enable sending and receiving mail from the other account, simply turn on email syncing for that account by checking the appropriate checkbox in that account's settings, under the _Content to sync_ section. While at it you can also enable calendar, contacts and tasks syncing for the newly added account.










As for the Calendar app, you can choose which account's calendar should be displayed from within the app itself. Luckily again, you can deselect the primary MS account (yours) from being used by the calendar app, even though there is no option to disable calendar sync for the main account.

To select which account(s) the Calendar app should use, simply open the Calendar app, swipe up from the bottom to access the app's menu, tap settings and then uncheck your MS account's calendar. If you enabled calendar syncing for the other account, it will also be listed in the Calendar app's settings screen. Check its checkbox if it is not checked already. In the image below, Stella's calendar is for the main MS account while Stans's calendar is for an additional account that was added for illustration purposes.













JonBastyan said:


> I have just found an article re support for Windows Phone 8 that states:
> 
> To delete an email account
> In the App list, tap Settings Settings icon, then tap Email + accounts.
> ...


This will not work for the phone's primary MS account (yours) as you already know the only way of deleting this account is by factory resetting the phone. It will work for the other account that was added though. In the images below, tapping and holding brings up a menu that has the option to delete the non-primary account only (whatever MS was thinking I have no idea!:facepalm


----------

